# FSF Sasha x Puffy buck kid.



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is the link to Sasha x Puff Daddys buck kid born 2-29-12. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.265509350191224.63636.121645621244265&type=1
He was a big boy 4+ lbs and needed a little gentle pull to get out. 
He is very spunky and doing great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome boy!! Big too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww!! Too cute!  Congratulations :applaud: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! 
I just realized he was born on leap year. So he will only have a B-Day every 4 years. arty:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: very nice...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG! so stinking cute!  His black legs are adorable and DO look like he is wearing boots... Good name for him I might add "PUFF N' BOOTS" :lovey:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So cute  You've got pretty babies all over the place


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice boy! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

NICE buck congrats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks he really is a looker. He is sold as a wether since this was her FFing. He will be shown thou and I think he will do real well.


----------

